# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to stop water retaintion

## dbyrneryan

Ive posted a few times on the site now, and im gonna start my first cycle soon, just like every newbie i was all excited about the prospect of doing a cycle and wanted to try everything.

But ive settled on a 12 week cycle of Test-E at 600mg/wk and week 1 - 4 D-Bol 40mg/ed...

My question is, how can i stop excess water retaintion and fat gain?

My diet is one i got from a friend, who got it from ***********, so thats all ok, its low carb on training days, and zero carb on none training days.

Im 23 and 165 - 170 lbs, 10 - 12% BF...

----------


## dbyrneryan

I should have posted this in Q & A, not here...

----------


## lovbyts

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=391189

Nice try.  :Frown:

----------


## peachfuzz

:1laugh:

----------


## garbageman18

love it

----------


## TITANIUM

You do love it!!!!Gives ya something to do.......... :Bbiwin:

----------


## VWbug66

liquidex

----------

